# Hugh Laurie Does Bob Dylan Better Than Bob Dylan



## ChristianTrader (Oct 15, 2009)

‘Hugh Laurie Does Bob Dylan Better Than Bob Dylan’ LewRockwell.com Blog

[video=youtube;Q8chs2ncYIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8chs2ncYIw[/video]


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 15, 2009)

Love Laurie in House..


----------



## Mark Hettler (Oct 15, 2009)

In my (very much) younger days, I used to do impressions of popular singers of that time (early and mid 70s). Dylan was absolutely the easiest. You just had to sing nasal and off-key, then play some chords on the harmonica that clash with what you're playing on the guitar. Generally about a quarter of the audience thought my "Positively Fourth Street" was dead-on, and the other three-fourths never heard of Dylan.

That said, with all due respect to Laurie (and the clip IS very funny and entertaining with the lapses in the words and all), he sounds more like Dr. House than Dylan, and the harmonica is much too in sync with the rest of the instruments.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 15, 2009)

What a sacrilege!!!

Dylan is the best! How dare that English twerp make fun of him? Go back to playing psychotic genius docs!

I'm home with the flu and enjoying Dylan's released-this-week Christmas album. Hearing him do Adeste Fideles in Latin is a hoot.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/dylan-christmas-hark-wheezing-geezer-sings-54291/






[Not the actual album cover art]


----------



## Zenas (Oct 15, 2009)

Laurie is great in nearly all respects, except for his atheism.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 15, 2009)

Great knock off. A little more slurring and staggering and he could be Dylan's understudy. The unshaven "House" look would eliminate any need for make up


----------



## Christusregnat (Oct 15, 2009)

I agree that this is really a sacrelige against Bob. I only hear Bertie Wooster when I see old Hugh...


----------

